# Red Seedless Grapes - Just scored 34lbs free



## waynep (Aug 20, 2010)

I have someone drop off 34lbs of Red Seedless Grapes. Of course I am thinking wine. I suppose for now I should clean them, crush them and freeze them until I find a recipe.

Anything else I should do to them before I put them in the freezer? Suggested recipes?

Wayne


----------



## Tom (Aug 20, 2010)

If these are the grapes from the store don't expect much. The store grapes are "table" grapes and are totally different than Wine Grapes.
eat them...


----------



## waynep (Aug 20, 2010)

Yea they are table grapes. I ran them through the juicer. The juice tastes good, light but good. I'll give them a shot and see what I get. They are all juice now. If nothing else I'll learn something.


----------



## upper (Aug 20, 2010)

Here is what I learned,Tom is right.............Upper


----------



## waynep (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't doubt that Tom is correct. Since they were free, I'll make it anyways and see how things go. I want to try a couple small 1 gallon batches, strawberry and pomegranate.


----------

